# Partition Magic 8 - Partition Showing up as "BAD"



## htwingnut (Nov 5, 2007)

I have to physical HDD's in my PC. One is 250GB the other 500GB. My 250GB is my boot drive, and has one primary and two extended partitions created during windows installation.

Everything has been running perfectly fine, except that I recently wanted to repartition the drive. When I boot up Partition Magic 8 my 250GB HDD is showing up as "BAD".

I also have Acronis Disk Director Suite 10, which shows the partitions just fine. I prefer to use Partition Magic 8 on this PC however.

Any way to fix this?


----------



## ceri sheeran (May 29, 2006)

Hi,

I had this exact issue quite recently. 

The Dell P4 2.8 machine with 2 SATA drives was working normally as far as I could tell but PM 7 or 8 gave the BAD hard drive error message if I ran or opened PM 7 or PM 8

I have similar Screen Print images to the ones shown.

I was not able to resolve it in any easy manner. 

I used a data recovery program "Get My Data Back" easily found and downloadable off the Internet. With this I was able to slave the hard drive into another machine and recovered nearly 30GB of data ( already backed up anyway) 

Neither Powerquest or Symantec offered any sort of solution. I believe the system simply partitally trashed the primary SATA C: drive partition table.

BAD File System came up as Batch Assisted Distribution on searches but was not AFAIK relevant

Neither PM 7 and 8 offered not apparent hope of any recovery.

Never found the actual cause or real solution except that I do of course now have even higher levels of backup protection.


I now moved on from Ghost to Acronis True Image 

hth

Ceri


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

This is a strange one. You say you can still boot from this drive OK, or is it now permanently damaged? There is software that will repair the partition table here, but before doing anything, I would do as Ceri advises and backup your data.


----------



## htwingnut (Nov 5, 2007)

Everything works perfectly fine. Just Partition Magic reports the volume as "BAD" as shown in the jpg. Acronis Disk Director sees the partitions just fine.

Maybe its time to ditch Partition Magic altogether and stick with Acronis from here on out.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Backup your data as suggested - then try this to repair the partition table:

Download the Windows version of *TestDisk*.
Unzip the downloaded file to your C: drive and open C:\testdisk-6.8\win > double click "*testdisk_win*" (the program doesn't have to be installed).

Each of the steps (A, B, C etc) below corresponds to a new TestDisk window. 
Use the keyboard's arrow keys to navigate.

A.	At the first window select “No Log” and press the <Enter> key. 
B.	Select what drive to analyse, choose “Proceed” and <Enter>.
C.	Select partition type – Intel if it’s a PC then <Enter>.
D.	Select “Analyse” then <Enter>. The drive/partition will be analysed.
E.	Select “Proceed” at the next screen, then <Enter>.
F.	Press “Y” if the partitions were created under Vista – “N” if not.
G.	TestDisk should say “Structure OK”. Choose the drive/partition to fix. Then press <Enter>. 
H.	Select “Write” and press <Enter>.
I.	Press “Y”.
J.	Press <Enter> and close TestDisk. Reboot the computer.


----------



## htwingnut (Nov 5, 2007)

Cool, thanks eneles. I'll try that this evening when I get a chance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

there is a program called partition table doctor which can fix and rebuild partiton tables


----------



## ziq (Mar 9, 2011)

worked for me, thank you!!


----------



## ziq (Mar 9, 2011)

Deleted090308 said:


> Backup your data as suggested - then try this to repair the partition table:
> 
> Download the Windows version of *TestDisk*.
> Unzip the downloaded file to your C: drive and open C:\testdisk-6.8\win > double click "*testdisk_win*" (the program doesn't have to be installed).
> ...




worked for me, thank you!!


----------

